# Naturals...How R U Wearing your hair today?



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Mar 24, 2008)

Or this week?
To continue from LadyKaypnyc's thread of a couple of weeks ago  how is everyone wearing their hair? For some of us style-challenged people, it would be nice to see some different styles to get some more ideas. 
Mine is a stretched out fro...it'll be the first time wearing my hair to work this way.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm boring, boring, boring, as usual - flattwisted updo in three parts - one for the back of my head, and two for the top. I don't really like how the front looks, so that'll be coming down and getting redone tonight.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm wearing a puff pulled back with a black scarf...


----------



## luv04 (Mar 24, 2008)

Two strand twists im on a twist challenge


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I have all of ya'll beat today....

condish underneath, condish cap, stocking and one of these rasta knitted joints to hide the 'stuff'. I pushed it back a little to show a little hair in the front....for style


----------



## anon123 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm still wearing the style from the concert that I posted elsewhere, but I'll post it in this thread, too.


----------



## domniqqt (Mar 24, 2008)

a ponytail..lol life in the military


----------



## MissJ (Mar 24, 2008)

With a rag over it.    I'm having a bad hair day.


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Im wearing my two strand twists in a pinned up-do...I call it my ethnic chifon....


----------



## 1QTPie (Mar 24, 2008)

Half up, half down with a headband. Pretty typical. I wear a ponytail (or what we call a puff) almost everyday. Been wearing headbands since birth.

   Ignore my sideburns and eyebrow regrowth.


----------



## blasiancurlie (Mar 24, 2008)

hi ladies! i'm a newbie but i've been lurking for some time! this is my first post....yay. i'm transitioning so not natural yet but i'm wearing my hair in a high sock bun!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 24, 2008)

blasiancurlie said:


> hi ladies! i'm a newbie but i've been lurking for some time! this is my first post....yay. i'm transitioning so not natural yet but i'm wearing my hair in a high sock bun!


 
Welcome to the board Blasiancurlie...


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 24, 2008)

I had blow dried my hair straight this weekend. So I did a swoop bang in the front and I copied SouthernTease's bun for the back part. It's cute.


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Mar 24, 2008)

everyone's styles sound good! let's see some more pics so I can steal...I mean copy your styles!


----------



## blasiancurlie (Mar 24, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> Welcome to the board Blasiancurlie...


 

Thanks! Glad to be here! Great thread btw. I'm def in need of new styles as I continue to transition. Been wearing a puff for a while but I get bored easily!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm wearing my hair out this week!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Mar 24, 2008)

mine is somewhat boring.  With my usual black headband...like my avatar pic but just more curls(i found a wonderful product that keeps my hair moist, no flakes, and nice curls   )


----------



## mahoganee (Mar 24, 2008)

I just finished my hair this morning. Small braids in the back and I made an attempt at cornrows in the front with some crossovers. Not sure if I like yet or not.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 24, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I'm still wearing the style from the concert that I posted elsewhere, but I'll post it in this thread, too.


 
I LOVE THIS STYLE!!!!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 24, 2008)

NaturalgurlAZ said:


> everyone's styles sound good! let's see some more pics so I can steal...I mean copy your styles!


 


I second that notion!


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 24, 2008)

In a wash-n- sleep on ponytail. *B*unny tail sounds cuter.


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 24, 2008)

bluediamond0829 said:


> mine is somewhat boring.  With my usual black headband...like my avatar pic but just more curls(*i found a wonderful product that keeps my hair moist, no flakes, and nice curls *  )



hmm-mmm, thought no one would notice the bolded, did you? 

gonna let us in on your little secret ~or~ do you plan to keep it to yourself. 

juuuuust kidding..........no, not really  


no, really - i am kidding 
---------------

treated my hair with a nice rhassoul mudbath yesterday  and put in some medium twists and made 2 pony tails out of them right afterwards.  still have them in now.  lady @ the store this morning said she really loved them, i thought she was gonna reach over the counter and feel 'em up for a sec <big grin>.  they're definitely just a fun and casual look for today.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Mar 24, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> hmm-mmm, thought no one would notice the bolded, did you?
> 
> gonna let us in on your little secret ~or~ do you plan to keep it to yourself.
> 
> ...




Sorry didnt want you to go and buy it all up LOL.

And i just realized something im posting up in this thread like im completely natural i think im like 90% to 95% there. 

Garnier Fructis Style Brilliantine shine wet shine gel extra strong(im loving it)


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 24, 2008)

bluediamond0829 said:


> Sorry didnt want you to go and buy it all up LOL.
> 
> And i just realized something im posting up in this thread like im completely natural i think im like 90% to 95% there.
> 
> Garnier Fructis Style Brilliantine shine wet shine gel extra strong(im loving it)



awwwwwwww - thanks for the product info!!  i'm always glad to hear it when someone finds a product that works good for them, it's like this huge milestone we're all reaching towards


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## frankie (Mar 24, 2008)

It's still straight from last Sunday...so I'm wearing it pulled back and pinned into a french roll.  The fro makes its return either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Mar 24, 2008)

I have 2 rows of cornrows that are supposed 2 b under a headwrap. Only I thought I had one 2 match but it was navy instead of black & I already was running late so I just pinned the cornrows up n the back & voila!

BTW I didn't sleep w/a scarf on & my edges r a fuzzy mess. Good thing I work 4 the state b/c I'm definitely not professional in the hair area 2day.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a TWA so it's just a wash n go with the front smoothed back a little and a brown head band with stars.  

Same ole Same...Grow hair Grow! 

I was all up in what product bluediamond was using.  

I use that Cat walk curl amplifier with glycern water mix and it works well for my curls.


----------



## 1QTPie (Mar 24, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


>







Cute styles though. Show-off!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 24, 2008)

1QTPie said:


> Cute styles though. Show-off!


 


I'm so guilty!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 24, 2008)

I maxiglided my weave so I'm wearing straight hair this week.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2008)

flat-ironed


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 24, 2008)

Poohbear said:


> flat-ironed



omg, the hair is beautiful and so is your smile poohbear!!!!!  *WOW!!*


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 24, 2008)

I am wearing week old washed twists.  I am going to try to keep these in but I am not making any promises.


----------



## Roland (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm wearing twists.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Under a Bev Johnson wig.  I am in a hide your hair challenge through the rest of this year.

The wig is bangin' tho


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Mar 24, 2008)

Poohbear said:


> flat-ironed



Wow...very pretty.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 24, 2008)

I did a twist out today and boy oh boy did I get some looks like this erplexed.  Sorry folx in the office but i'm working on honing my skills


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Mar 24, 2008)

Bigghair said:


> I am wearing week old washed twists.  I am going to try to keep these in but I am not making any promises.



Your hair always looks good...I am going to have to stalk your photos cuz I think we are hair twins or cousins or somethin'


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 24, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


>


 
Sucks teeth at picture of Lady Kay that has the flat twists in the front  I am so jealous of you flat twisting huzzies!!!


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> Sucks teeth at picture of Lady Kay that has the flat twists in the front  I am so jealous of you flat twisting huzzies!!!



 I know how you feel


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Mar 25, 2008)

I twisted my hair tonight so I'll be rocking a twistout for the week.  I'm LOVING them!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 25, 2008)

Bigghair said:


> I am wearing week old washed twists. I am going to try to keep these in but I am not making any promises.


 
*Beautiful!!!*


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> Sucks teeth at picture of Lady Kay that has the flat twists in the front  I am so jealous of you flat twisting huzzies!!!



 STOP IT!!!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 25, 2008)

NaturalgurlAZ said:


> Or this week?
> To continue from LadyKaypnyc's thread of a couple of weeks ago  how is everyone wearing their hair? For some of us style-challenged people, it would be nice to see some different styles to get some more ideas.
> Mine is a stretched out fro...it'll be the first time wearing my hair to work this way.


 
I love your puff!!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 25, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> Sucks teeth at picture of Lady Kay that has the flat twists in the front  I am so jealous of you flat twisting huzzies!!!


 



Normally I braid the front, that was my first successful attempt


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Lady and Naturalgurl!  I untwisted earlier today for a twistout.  Eleven days was long enough with those twists.


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 25, 2008)

Naturalgurl how did you do that band thingy for your puff?


----------



## Wildchild453 (Mar 25, 2008)

a reg ol puff


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bigghair said:


> Naturalgurl how did you do that band thingy for your puff?



I can’t remember where I got the scarf from but it is about 60 inches long by about 12 inches wide and it is stretchy. 
I just fold it in half  width-wise and just put it on like a regular headband scarf except I don’t tie it in the back…the knots hurt my head.
Then I just bring it back to the top and tie it there except I take the ends and I wrap it around the part that I tied on the top until the ends are completely tucked in. 
It is kind of like how she tucks the ends under in her how-to except it is on the top of my head with a longer scarf.

http://public.fotki.com/Delushious/how_tos/no_knot_method/

HTH…I am not to good at giving directions sometimes


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Mar 25, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> I love your puff!!



Thank U!


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 26, 2008)

twist-out puff.  i'm in a happy rut atm.


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, this does help!  Wow, Lynnie I love the puff!



NaturalgurlAZ said:


> I can’t remember where I got the scarf from but it is about 60 inches long by about 12 inches wide and it is stretchy.
> I just fold it in half  width-wise and just put it on like a regular headband scarf except I don’t tie it in the back…the knots hurt my head.
> Then I just bring it back to the top and tie it there except I take the ends and I wrap it around the part that I tied on the top until the ends are completely tucked in.
> It is kind of like how she tucks the ends under in her how-to except it is on the top of my head with a longer scarf.
> ...


----------



## vangrey (Mar 26, 2008)

ponytail


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 26, 2008)

Poohbear said:


> flat-ironed



WOW Pooh!  You hair looks GREAT I love it!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm wearing my hair straight this week.  I got it blown out  and trimmed on Friday.  The first few days I pinned curled, the last 2 nights I wrapped.  It's kinda wierd to have flat sleek hair again.  I think I will try bantu knots on it this weekend before I wash it.

I'm challenged @ posting pics in posts...so the pics are in my fotki.


----------



## AfroKink (Mar 26, 2008)

*Two cornrows going to the back. My favorite style at the moment.  Although I'll probably throw on a headwrap.*

*Lys*


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Mar 26, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> twist-out puff.  i'm in a happy rut atm.



Wow Lynnie...I absolutely luv every hairstyle that you do !


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW so many lovely styles....great thread OP.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lynnie, love your twistout puff!

Chunky twistout afro, pinned back with bobby pins:


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 26, 2008)

Still got the same ole side swoop with my half-arse attempt at SouthernTease's Bun.


----------



## Poobity (Mar 26, 2008)

Like it is in my avatar.


----------



## stargazer613 (Mar 26, 2008)

In a braid-out bun


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 26, 2008)

pony puff.  I was in a weave all of one week. can't hang. it was killing me and it wasn't tight, just that I have develop allergic reaction to the fake hair. anyway I missed my puff and its back to stay.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 26, 2008)

Bigghair said:


> Naturalgurl how did you do that band thingy for your puff?



I bit off off NaturgurlAZ's technique.  It was so easy.  Thank you so much.  I got so many compliments today on my scarf.  Sorry no pictures to post.


----------



## lilvudufly (Apr 6, 2008)

Okay i am newly natural and I just tried two strand for the first time yesterday. So tonight i redid them with Carol's Daughter Helathy Hair Butter oppose to aloe vera gel and leave in conditioner mix. Does anyone have any two strand twist tips?


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 6, 2008)

I am wearing a soft twistout/fro.






Lilvudufly everybody's hair is different, but I find that the less product I use on my twists the better.  Humidity or dampness helps my twists to plump better also.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have some twists in:


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 6, 2008)

TWA pushed back with a headband.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 6, 2008)

the last pic in my sigga is how I wear my hair.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Apr 6, 2008)

Miz Jackson said:


> TWA pushed back with a headband.


*
Same here!!*


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 6, 2008)

Lightly blowdried couple days ago then braided up and worn for one day (pics in album and yea i did walk around with braids like that alllll day LOL).  I let them loose today.

EtA:  haha, whoops i forgot, the braids are in my siggie


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking beautiful ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Harmony0221 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wash N Go turned into a small bun.. getting ready to take it down and restart my two strand twist reggie...


----------



## vangrey (Apr 7, 2008)

2nd day hair, wearing it down


----------



## Fine 4s (Apr 7, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Looking beautiful ladies!!!!!!!


 

Lynnie B,

I LOVE your braids!

And I rock those braids all day everyday. It's so easy to untangle on wash days and I've lost less hair as a result of these chunky twists.
I usually just bunch them in a bun for the week. This weekend however my friend braided them in 2 cornrows one on each side. I guess I'll be wearing these for the rest of the week!


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nothing new except I pulled my puff into a ponytail, or pseudo ponytail 
I may throw some twists in my hair this week, we'll see if I have time to get it done.


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 7, 2008)

a curly, wavey fro


----------



## InnerSoul (Apr 7, 2008)

flat twists in the front and remaining hair is in a small afro.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm wearing 8 flat cornrows and I'm sporting a wig on tuop of that


----------



## Robin41 (Apr 7, 2008)

Braids!!!  I have about 12 braids just like LynnieB's but with extensions and that's going to be my staple summer style.  Only takes about an hour to do and I'm good for the week.  

Great thread!


----------



## chickory_bee (Apr 7, 2008)

In a pony tail...I guess the correct term would be Puff Ball


----------



## imstush (Apr 7, 2008)

in a wet bun


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 7, 2008)

Braidout! My first one, actually. Call me crazy, but my hair seems to be shooting out of my head. My braidout looks more like a bob than a fro.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Apr 7, 2008)

I have my hair in individual box braids. I have them pulled back in a loose bun with one hanging down in the front. Q


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 7, 2008)

I needed this thread.  I get stuck in a rut whenever I am wearing my hair un-straightened after awhile.  Anyway I think I am just going to succumb and get it braided individuals later this week.  

My hair is in a plain ol brushed back bun.  Not cute.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 7, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Braidout! My first one, actually. Call me crazy, but my hair seems to be shooting out of my head. My braidout looks more like a bob than a fro.



I just *LOVE *your hair in your siggy. It is gorgeous. And I love how you topped it off with the earrings.  Your hair is beautiful both relaxed and natural.


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 7, 2008)

carribean_dream said:


> I just *LOVE *your hair in your siggy. It is gorgeous. And I love how you topped it off with the earrings. Your hair is beautiful both relaxed and natural.


 
Aww, thank you! 

Now I'm just trying to get to where you are. Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## MissJ (Apr 7, 2008)

Flat ironed.


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 7, 2008)

A wet donut bun...


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 7, 2008)

*Everyone's hair looks AMAZING!*

*I have been wearing my 1st High Puff..so excited!!*


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Apr 7, 2008)

A puff


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful hair ladies!



AZAfroGurl said:


>


I agree!
Here is my fro with flat twists:


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll be back later with today's hair style 
99% of the time it's a loose & low ponytail erplexed
I've gotta be more creative than that!


----------



## anon123 (Apr 9, 2008)

twists, with the sides pulled back:

http://public.fotki.com/mwedzi/hair/twistsinmirror.html


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2008)

I have mine braided up with extensions fro about 3 more months - 8/7 weeks at a time.


----------



## Qetesh (Apr 9, 2008)

UrbanHeiress said:


> A puff




OMG your hair is sooo pretty...

mine is in a bad puff not as pretty as this since i aint do it and i also dont wanna take a pic, its wack tho...


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 9, 2008)

Like my avatar.  It's a new style for me, and I'm loving the compliments that I am receiving


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wish I had something new to contribute erplexed
Keep it coming ladies! 
I am in need of inspiration and I know I am not the only one


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 10, 2008)

back to the puff.


----------



## Endlesslegs (Apr 10, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *Everyone's hair looks AMAZING!*
> 
> *I have been wearing my 1st High Puff..so excited!!*


 
your hair is sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 10, 2008)

Still wearing my fro. Today it's a very fluffy fro!


----------



## honesty (Apr 10, 2008)

flat twist in the front, micro twist in the back


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 10, 2008)

Arabella said:


> your hair is sooooo gorgeous!


 
Thanks so much *Arabella*...you just made my day!!!



honesty said:


> flat twist in the front, micro twist in the back


 
*Honesty*....that style is BEAUTIFUL..I love your length too, it's going to take a while before I get there...I like that fabric in the background of your pic ..is that your shower cutain? LOL...looks elegant....


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 10, 2008)

Your hair looks fabulous!!!

Off to stalk your fotki



honesty said:


> flat twist in the front, micro twist in the back


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 10, 2008)

Honey, you should post that pic of your fro (in your fotki), it is so beautiful...I love your styles


----------



## anon123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Honesty, I absolutely adore that style.  Your hair must be really dense, too, as I don't think mine would look like that at any length.  Won't stop me from trying it, though.  One day.

As much as I complain about twists, they do have 1 or 2 benefits.  For one, I can fit a hat over them.


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Apr 10, 2008)

Qetesh said:


> OMG your hair is sooo pretty...


 
Thanks so much, Qetesh!


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Apr 10, 2008)

honesty said:


> flat twist in the front, micro twist in the back


 
I love this style...and the pics in your fotki! 

ETA: How long did it take you to do this style?


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Apr 10, 2008)

honesty said:


> flat twist in the front, micro twist in the back



*Very pretty!* I can't wait til my hair is this long


----------



## honesty (Apr 10, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Honesty, I absolutely adore that style.  Your hair must be really dense, too, as I don't think mine would look like that at any length.  Won't stop me from trying it, though.  One day.
> 
> As much as I complain about twists, they do have 1 or 2 benefits.  For one, I can fit a hat over them.



Thank you! You should def give it a try, my hair is actually not thick at all...more on the thin side and thats exactly why i never gave micro twists a try....hope you try it and post a pic!

Thank all of you ladies for your commpliments i am still very new to LHCF and have not figured how to respond to multiple comments with quotes at the same time  yet....sorry!

This style took probably.........6 hours, hopefully i will speed up eventually! ANd yes that is my shower curtain, thanks!


----------



## pattycake0701 (Apr 10, 2008)

honesty said:


> flat twist in the front, micro twist in the back


Oooh I love it!  Now, I'm not a fan of twists but I would totally wear these.


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful Honesty!!


----------



## DeepBluSea (Apr 10, 2008)

honesty said:


> flat twist in the front, micro twist in the back


 

Just  gawgus!    This is one of my hair goals!   You got a new hair fan.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Apr 10, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *Everyone's hair looks AMAZING!*
> 
> *I have been wearing my 1st High Puff..so excited!!*


 
I love your puff.    I have the darndest time getting my puff just right.   They always look lopsided.


----------



## honesty (Apr 11, 2008)

pattycake0701 said:


> Oooh I love it!  Now, I'm not a fan of twists but I would totally wear these.





I have not been a fan either, they were kinda just a means to an end....needed a low maintenance hair style but i actually like these! They don't looks as long now though, shrinkage has taken over lol. BTW thanks DeepBluSea and BIgghair!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Apr 11, 2008)

honesty said:


> flat twist in the front, micro twist in the back


[in flavs voice] woooooooooooooww

so how long does this last


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's my hairstyle for the week.
I originally put two-strand twists in the back but it looked like *** so I took them out and tried to make it a twist-out and it still looked bad so I combed it out into a fro  
I guess I will have to wait until I get some more length


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 14, 2008)

honesty said:


> flat twist in the front, micro twist in the back


 

beautiful  just beautiful...glad to see u over here @ LHCF Honesty, ive been a fan of urs for a while now!!!


----------



## KrimsonKween (Apr 14, 2008)

look: So many emotions r running right now.  Ladies to all of u hats off.  I luv luv luv r hair.  Mine is only 2 inches top and sides n 1/2 n back.  (bad home bleach job  had to cut)  I can't even answer the questions I need some chocolate chip ice cream and a over night grow treatment....


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 14, 2008)

AZAfroGurl said:


> Here's my hairstyle for the week.
> I originally put two-strand twists in the back but it looked like *** so I took them out and tried to make it a twist-out and it still looked bad so I combed it out into a fro
> I guess I will have to wait until I get some more length




Real cute ..and neat 





As for me , I'm in some lazy bantu knots..I'm at home so just easy


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 14, 2008)

KrimsonKween said:


> look: So many emotions r running right now.  Ladies to all of u hats off.  I luv luv luv r hair.  Mine is only 2 inches top and sides n 1/2 n back.  (bad home bleach job  had to cut)  I can't even answer the questions I need some chocolate chip ice cream and a over night grow treatment....



...it ok ..Summer will have your hair growing like weeds.


----------



## malemegrad (Apr 14, 2008)

I needed this thread.  Been thinking about perming lately.  I have a ponytail, with a curly puff.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 14, 2008)

Oooh, I need to take a picture of my latest style! It's angled flat twists in the front, and then my usual two strand twist uptwist in the back - I was being lazzzzy last night, and didn't feel like doing two strand twists on the front of my head - didn't even look in the mirror to part, either.  I'll take a picture when I get home.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 14, 2008)

Wore a braid out last week, now I have small twists, I'll take pictures after work and post


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 14, 2008)

A puff with head bands

Please excuse the giant pimple


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 14, 2008)

Cute Puff Mimi


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 14, 2008)

Oooh, I like the double band trick!! That's smart! *makes a note of that one*


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thankx Ladies!!


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 17, 2008)

B.U.M.P.

Any new styles ladies??


----------



## anon123 (Apr 17, 2008)

a twistout with just a little pinned back.  great for disguising my layers.


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 18, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> a twistout with just a little pinned back.  great for disguising my layers.


 
this is pretty


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Apr 22, 2008)

I FINALLY put some twists in my hair 
I'm not done though. I have a couple that I have to finish tonite. 
Excuse my skin...


----------



## purity28 (Apr 22, 2008)

I just put micros in on Sunday after wearing my fro, twist and twists outs for a year I love the styles I can rock when I come out of my braids.  I just needed a brake.  I've seen some really cute styles on here


----------



## lisana (Apr 22, 2008)

Honey, your hair is beautiful...I just love the twists.


----------



## vangrey (Apr 22, 2008)

ya'll are inspiring me to do some twists!!
just lovely ladies....

i have a plan ole WNG today


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 22, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> a twistout with just a little pinned back.  great for disguising my layers.



this is so beautiful mwedzi - you are blessed with beautiful hair sis!!

everybody looks gorgeous - keep it going ladies!!


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 22, 2008)

AZAfroGurl said:


> I FINALLY put some twists in my hair
> I'm not done though. I have a couple that I have to finish tonite.
> Excuse my skin...



I did this with hair zings. It was soo gorgeous...


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 22, 2008)

AZAfroGurl said:


> I FINALLY put some twists in my hair
> I'm not done though. I have a couple that I have to finish tonite.
> Excuse my skin...


 

AZ...this is too cute...do u mind if i steal...i meant borrow this style when im not too lazy? this is perfect for me to hide my center nape shorter area..i think.


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Apr 22, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> AZ...this is too cute...do u mind if i steal...i meant borrow this style when im not too lazy? this is perfect for me to hide my center nape shorter area..i think.



Actually, I am hiding a section that I didn't finish inside the clip  So you should be able to 
Gotta finish it tonite.


----------



## KLomax (Apr 24, 2008)

I blow dried using *Pinkskates* method I scrunched in/glycerin & coconut oil when it was 90% dry.


----------



## LynnieB (May 8, 2008)

Mayne - my puff was da bomb diggity do-da today 






this is from about 8 twists done on freshly washed hair, detangled with the help of a little elucence mb and that was it.  they dried a bit overnight and  they were still damp when i set 'em loose this morning


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 8, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Mayne - my puff was da bomb diggity do-da today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I love the earrings, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the size of your puff!  Work it!!!


----------



## Rapunzel* (May 8, 2008)

im in braids im almost done braiding


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 8, 2008)

Baggied ends under a wig - as usual til I get to WSL.


----------



## Roland (May 8, 2008)

my hair is in a bun I think I'm going to try a new style soon.


----------



## sunnydaze (May 8, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Mayne - my puff was da bomb diggity do-da today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That puff is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (May 9, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Mayne - my puff was da bomb diggity do-da today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that puff is the bomb!!!!  bow to the queen of thickness!!!


----------



## Country gal (May 9, 2008)

I am looking a hot tranny mess today. I didn't have time to re wash my straighten hair. I pulled it back in a bun.


----------



## CocoGlow (May 9, 2008)

*Looking good ladies!!*

*These are pics from the last time I took pics about a week ago, I forgot to post them so here they are...I put my hair in micro braids & curled them w/ perm rods...*


----------



## Hair Iam (May 9, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *Looking good ladies!!*
> 
> *These are pics from the last time I took pics about a week ago, I forgot to post them so here they are...I put my hair in micro braids & curled them w/ perm rods...*



very pretty


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (May 9, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Mayne - my puff was da bomb diggity do-da today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*OOooh Weee, what a lovely puff!*

*I'm wearing my same braided bun that I always have. *
*At least I changed that I roll it upwards instead of downwards!! *

*I may put some braids in this weekend.*


----------



## iasade (May 9, 2008)

I am getting my protective style as I type this, but it was in a flat wrap earlier.


----------



## oooop2 (May 9, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Mayne - my puff was da bomb diggity do-da today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Angkin73 (May 9, 2008)

Wearing mine back in a small fro. Usually with a scarf or pantyhose.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (May 9, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *Looking good ladies!!*
> 
> *These are pics from the last time I took pics about a week ago, I forgot to post them so here they are...I put my hair in micro braids & curled them w/ perm rods...*


 
Ooooh, these look GORGEOUS on you! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## anon123 (May 9, 2008)

Nappyrina's curled braids came out looking so cute that I tried to copy.  It was not pretty.  Some of mine hardly curled at all, some came out very curly.  So I put them into a claw clip with just a few hanging down.













Now I've spent the week taking them down.  I am never putting box braids in my hair again!


----------



## vlucious (May 9, 2008)

well this is my hair.. all i did was co wash and apply the sally's generic brand of sebastian potion no. 9 and a bit of water then put on my DIY bra strap headband.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (May 9, 2008)

Just some twists....excuse the mean mug,


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (May 9, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!


vlucious said:


> well this is my hair.. all i did was co wash and apply the sally's generic brand of sebastian potion no. 9 and a bit of water then put on my DIY bra strap headband.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 9, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *Looking good ladies!!*
> 
> *These are pics from the last time I took pics about a week ago, I forgot to post them so here they are...I put my hair in micro braids & curled them w/ perm rods...*


ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CocoGlow (May 9, 2008)

Hair Iam said:


> very pretty


 
Thanks *Hair Iam*!



Sunshine0801 said:


> Ooooh, these look GORGEOUS on you! I LOVE IT!!!


 
Thanks *Sunshine0801* (blushing)* *



mwedzi said:


> Nappyrina's curled braids came out looking so cute that I tried to copy. It was not pretty.  Some of mine hardly curled at all, some came out very curly. So I put them into a claw clip with just a few hanging down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aww *Mwedzi*..my twin..I'm so sad that yours did not come out how you wanted...I was very scared that mine would come out horrible like my frist flexirod set on loose natural hair...I actually like the look you created but I know that is not what you were going for..my micro braids took forever to take down too

*Were your braids wet or damp when you put the rollers in?*
*Did you allow your hair to fully dry?*
*Did you wrap your hair tightly around the roller w/ NO spaces in between?*

I know that you CAN acheive a beautiful curly set..with all that luscious hair it would look FIERCE!!!



LadyKaypnyc said:


> Just some twists....excuse the mean mug,


 
*LadyKaypnyc*...I LOVE LOVE LOVE how you parted the front to give a new look to regular 2 strand twists...off to tha side is sooo cute & I love your length!!


----------



## LynnieB (May 9, 2008)

Wow, you ladies are on fire.  Absolutely gorgeous hair styles!!! 









Thanks for the puffy love ladies (i love all of your hair too!!)


----------



## vlucious (May 9, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> BEAUTIFUL!



thank you! your my hair idol!!!


----------



## justNikki (May 9, 2008)

pic#1 is today's puff and pic #2 yesterday's bun...#2 was done from a puff like #1.


----------



## oooop2 (May 10, 2008)

Here is my haristyle from today. I undid the chunky twist that I did last night and wore a twist-out.


----------



## LAURENCE (May 10, 2008)

i've got about 14 medium sized braids under my curly/frizzy half wig


http://my hair & patterson


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 10, 2008)

LAURENCE said:


> i've got about 14 medium sized braids under my curly/frizzy half wig
> 
> 
> http://my hair & patterson



OOOh, what kind of half wig is it? I've been looking for a good one for natural hair!


----------



## NigerianGirl (May 13, 2008)

I am wearing my hair in a protective bun, with waves to accentuate the bun (my texture is changing)


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 13, 2008)

I did (2) two strand flat twists to the side in the the front, with a scarf, rest of hair was out in my twa...it looks a hot mess.  i'll post pics later.  yesterday i did a streched fro with a stretchy headband.  tonight i'm going to attempt twists again once my hair dries after i co-wash.  wish me luck...


----------



## eunique (May 13, 2008)

I got my hair comb coiled by my mom yesterday so that's the current style.


----------



## LongHairDreams (May 13, 2008)

Today: 5/13/08 - I put some flat twists in lastnight. (click pic to enlarge)


----------



## Casarela (May 13, 2008)

I started going to the gym therefore im keeping my ahir in cornrows ...Ugly cornrows is my style right now with a daily touch of MN on my scalp.


----------



## Hair Iam (May 13, 2008)

Washed my hair last night , did  did (2) two strand twists , pulled the into a bun, except the front 3, they were separated to give a curly swooped bang...sooo many compliments...soooooooo simple


----------



## CocoGlow (May 15, 2008)

*Hey Ladies! Keep bringing the HOT pics--this thread is so inspiring!!*

*Here is how I wore my hair one day last week:*









Hosted on Fotki


----------



## so1913 (May 16, 2008)

There are some beautiful heads of natural hair in this thread!!!


----------



## anon123 (May 20, 2008)

'Rina, so soft and fluffy looking.

Day 2 of my braided roots wash and go.


----------



## JustKiya (May 20, 2008)

*happysigh* 

I love this thread. I really need to get more creative with my hair.


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 20, 2008)

I am rocking the finger coils this week:


----------



## FlowerHair (May 21, 2008)

Today it's a single long twist...I washed it this morning


----------



## CocoGlow (May 21, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> 'Rina, so soft and fluffy looking.
> 
> Day 2 of my braided roots wash and go.


 
Thanks *Mwedzi*! I don't know about soft but it was fluffy LOL!! 

Your braided-roots fro looks very nice..I know you are enjoying the low maintenance styling for a while .. how long do you plan to keep the roots braided this time? Are you rinsing/washing often?


----------



## anon123 (May 21, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> Thanks *Mwedzi*! I don't know about soft but it was fluffy LOL!!
> 
> Your braided-roots fro looks very nice..I know you are enjoying the low maintenance styling for a while .. how long do you plan to keep the roots braided this time? Are you rinsing/washing often?



I had them in for my twists and twist out last week and will keep them in for my wash and go this week, so just 2 weeks.  I am too scared from what happened last time to go longer.  Last week I washed 2x, this week I think I'll do it everyday.  I enjoy washing, but hate the extended drying time, esp since it's still quite cool in Chicago, so a few minutes at the blow dryer will speed it up just a bit.

Oh and for those braids, I rolled them spiral like I did with the flexirods and I didn't use anything except moisturizer.

Isn't it time for you to post some new pictures?


----------



## CocoGlow (May 21, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I had them in for my twists and twist out last week and will keep them in for my wash and go this week, so just 2 weeks. I am too scared from what happened last time to go longer. Last week I washed 2x, this week I think I'll do it everyday. I enjoy washing, but hate the extended drying time, esp since it's still quite cool in Chicago, so a few minutes at the blow dryer will speed it up just a bit.
> 
> Oh and for those braids, I rolled them spiral like I did with the flexirods and I didn't use anything except moisturizer.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 21, 2008)

I'm wearing box braids.  I just did them 6 days ago, so it'll be a while before they come down.


----------



## QT (May 21, 2008)

My Monday thru Friday corp look


----------



## InnerSoul (May 21, 2008)

Today,

I have a TWA with a headband scarf.


----------



## honesty (May 21, 2008)

micro twists......about to attempt to take them down end of this week!


----------



## BklynHeart (May 21, 2008)

honesty said:


> micro twists......about to attempt to take them down end of this week!


 
Honesty, how are you able to part the back when twisting? Or do you just grab and twist?


----------



## KinksnCurlz (May 21, 2008)

WOWWWWW...tis all i can say.  You ladies have gorgeous hair!
I'm wearing my trademark wash and go with a skinny band.


----------



## honesty (May 21, 2008)

BklynHeart said:


> Honesty, how are you able to part the back when twisting? Or do you just grab and twist?



Let me see if i can explain. I don't make parts for the individual twists, I begin with parting my hair in big sections, at least four. Then i take those sections and make looong parts usually horizontally ( front to back on the sides and left to right in the back) across the total distance of the section forming rows. I usually do one row at time, so i make a long row and clip the rest of the section out of the way. Then i just grab a bit and make a twist until i complete the row. Although I have only parted the rows and just grab to do the actualy twists, it looks really neat! here is an example of micro twists i did in the back, here i acuatally made a column rather than a row but you get the idea, make one long part and then just grab and twist to make the indiviuals micro twists


----------



## BklynHeart (May 21, 2008)

honesty said:


> Let me see if i can explain. I don't make parts for the individual twists, I begin with parting my hair in big sections, at least four. Then i take those sections and make looong parts usually horizontally ( front to back on the sides and left to right in the back) across the total distance of the section forming rows. I usually do one row at time, so i make a long row and clip the rest of the section out of the way. Then i just grab a bit and make a twist until i complete the row. Although I have only parted the rows and just grab to do the actualy twists, it looks really neat! here is an example of micro twists i did in the back, here i acuatally made a column rather than a row but you get the idea, make one long part and then just grab and twist to make the indiviuals micro twists


 
Got it, thanks!!


----------



## d-rock (May 21, 2008)

honesty said:


>



That's cute


----------



## HoneyCurlz (May 21, 2008)

I'm wearing my hair in a curly bun for the rest of this week.


----------



## serenity326 (May 21, 2008)

The ponytail and wash and go with a slicked down front have become my faves:




 



 
Keep the pictures coming ladies -


----------



## so1913 (May 21, 2008)

honesty said:


> Let me see if i can explain. I don't make parts for the individual twists, I begin with parting my hair in big sections, at least four. Then i take those sections and make looong parts usually horizontally ( front to back on the sides and left to right in the back) across the total distance of the section forming rows. I usually do one row at time, so i make a long row and clip the rest of the section out of the way. Then i just grab a bit and make a twist until i complete the row. Although I have only parted the rows and just grab to do the actualy twists, it looks really neat! here is an example of micro twists i did in the back, here i acuatally made a column rather than a row but you get the idea, make one long part and then just grab and twist to make the indiviuals micro twists



Very cute!  I love it!


----------



## honesty (May 21, 2008)

thanks ladies!


----------



## Mimi22 (May 22, 2008)

serenity326 said:


> The ponytail and wash and go with a slicked down front have become my faves:



I love your headband do'. Looks very smart  
What blush are you wearing in the last photo??  It's very nice


----------



## KLomax (May 22, 2008)

I henna'd this week..ponytail roller set and let air dry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I:heart2:my banana clip!!!


----------



## FlowerHair (May 22, 2008)

Today: A braided bun


----------



## BrownSkin2 (May 22, 2008)

A twistout.


----------



## oooop2 (May 22, 2008)

Mini-twist


----------



## anon123 (May 22, 2008)

ooops, she did it again!  yeah, i'm a dork.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (May 22, 2008)

Finally did the mini twists, they are the bomb! Too cute



oooop2 said:


> Mini-twist


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 22, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> Mini-twist



Wow, these look great.


----------



## oooop2 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks ladies..I plan on jazzing them up today w/ a headband/scarf..Will post pics if it looks cute


----------



## Choclatcotton (May 22, 2008)

Im subscribing I will try to somehow get pictures


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 22, 2008)

I'm wearing my hair in 6 cornrows with my wig.

I'm hiding my hair now so i'm going to keep doing this for two weeks at a time for the next six weeks until I do my length check at the end of June.


----------



## Choclatcotton (May 22, 2008)

I'm actually wearing a braid out twist.


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (May 22, 2008)

twists


----------



## SpyCats (May 23, 2008)

double post


----------



## SpyCats (May 23, 2008)

triple post


----------



## SpyCats (May 23, 2008)

In my usual big loose bun


----------



## FlowerHair (May 23, 2008)

Simple low ponytail today!


----------



## oooop2 (May 23, 2008)

I found a cute little headband at the 100yen ($1) store and wore it today.












I'm trying to find ways to jazz up my mini-twist.


----------



## remnant (May 23, 2008)

Two pocahontas braids with the help of a lot of conditionner and water


----------



## remnant (May 23, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> I'm wearing *my hair in 6 cornrows with my wig.*
> 
> I'm hiding my hair now so *i'm going to keep doing this for two weeks at a time for the next six weeks **until* I do my length check at *the end of June*.


 

Good idea I'll do it in june too


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (May 23, 2008)

Here's my fro...it has definitely gotten bigger


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (May 23, 2008)

Sew in straight weave. But Im about to take it out and redo it - either myself (if I can do it perfect) or go to the salon (Once I get a job)


----------



## LynnieB (May 23, 2008)

bye-bye sabino and hello twist-out


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (May 26, 2008)

Hair braided for locking 










*Now I can actually use my flexi-8 clip *


----------



## DeepBluSea (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful hair ladies.  I'm in individuals right now, itching to take them out looking at all this hair candy.

AZ, are you locking using the braidilock method?


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (May 26, 2008)

DeepBluSea said:


> Beautiful hair ladies.  I'm in individuals right now, itching to take them out looking at all this hair candy.
> 
> *AZ, are you locking using the braidilock method?*



...I am either going to maintain with a latch-hook or the nappylock tool, we'll see how it goes


----------



## curleeq (May 26, 2008)

I decided to try bunning up some. Quick and easy.


----------



## Bigghair (Aug 4, 2008)

I am wearing a half fro hawk today.


----------



## ImFree27 (Aug 4, 2008)

in a ponytail


----------



## cottoncoily (Aug 4, 2008)

Wash and go. Boring but simple


----------



## BklynHeart (Aug 4, 2008)

Twists with a side part going back to a ponytail.


----------



## QT (Aug 4, 2008)

Mini two strand twists w/ the front flat twist to the back and pinned down w/ the back out (twisted)


----------



## Kurly K (Aug 4, 2008)

im rockin a frohawk ) bad pic tho


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Aug 4, 2008)

In a headwrap 
I didn't feel like doing my hair today


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Aug 5, 2008)

2 day old twist out pulled back into a puff


----------



## truequeen06 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just let it all hang out lol


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 5, 2008)

THERE ARE SOME BEAUTIFUL HEADS IN HERE! im so glad i revisited this thread, last time i was in here was around the time i paid my subscription and this thing has GROWN!

i'm so inspired...i was going to leave my cornrows in for a few more days then take them out and flat iron for the first time post BC but i think i have been persuaded to give the two strand twists a 3rd try. then again those box braids looked nice too. boy i gotta step up my flat twisting skills.

 i'm so bad at making decisions.


----------



## Mom23 (Aug 5, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> 2 day old twist out pulled back into a puff


 
This is so cute!!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Aug 5, 2008)

Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...


----------



## donewit-it (Aug 5, 2008)

Like my siggie.  I get tired of doing conditioner washes sometimes, and need a bread every now and then.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...



Oh my gosh, my jaw dropped when I saw this. This is just beautiful! 

I love this thread, a lot of ideas here!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 5, 2008)

In a boring bun like always. Its either that or flat ironing it. I still have no clue how to style my natural hair. I will be stealing your pictures and claiming them hairdo's as my own LOL


----------



## anon123 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...




Wow, I'm so envious.


----------



## BklynHeart (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...


 

WOW, that's HOTTTTT!


----------



## Kurly K (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...


 
i fricken loveeeeeee it


----------



## prettypuff1 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am rocking the shake and go.....


----------



## Country gal (Aug 5, 2008)

I stayed up late roller setting my hair. I slept in rollers.  I flat ironed my hair. I love the results. It is very bouncy like a Dominican Blowout without all the heat. My co-workers loved it.


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...



This is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you ladies
Mwedzi, don't make me call you out with that MEGA BUN of yours!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Aug 5, 2008)

Bigghair said:


> I am wearing a half fro hawk today.



hot hot hot


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hidden under a wig.


----------



## TCatt86 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 5, 2008)

AZAfroGurl said:


> In a headwrap
> I didn't feel like doing my hair today



I wish I could learn how to do this! It looks beautiful!



LadyKaypnyc said:


> 2 day old twist out pulled back into a puff



Love it!


truequeen06 said:


> I just let it all hang out lol




Wow, that's a lot of hair! Gorgeous!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's mine. I'm supposed to be doing twists today,but I just don't feel like it.


----------



## TCatt86 (Aug 5, 2008)

KCcurly said:


> Here's mine. I'm supposed to be doing twists today,but I just don't feel like it.



I've been trying to do twist for the last two weeks, I just haven't feel like doing it either.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Aug 5, 2008)

KCcurly said:


> Here's mine. I'm supposed to be doing twists today,but I just don't feel like it.



I like 
Can I ask where you purchased the scarf from?


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...



OMG that fro is FIERCE!!! I love it!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> I like
> Can I ask where you purchased the scarf from?



It came with a pair of pants that I can't wear anymore 

It's supposed to be a belt lol.


----------



## TCatt86 (Aug 5, 2008)

[URL=http://hotimg22.fotki.com/p/a/208_114/192_65/me-vi.jpg] [IMG]http://hotimg22.fotki.com/a/208_114/192_65/me-vi.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This is pretty much how I wear my hair everyday.  That day my front was straighter than normal, normally it waves a little


----------



## Pamsc (Aug 5, 2008)

Three cornrows under my bob wig...typical everyday style.


----------



## delitefulmane (Aug 6, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> 2 day old twist out pulled back into a puff


 
Lady K How do you get the pics to do this? I like it! 



Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...


 
This should be forbidden...its GAW-GEOUS!!


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Aug 6, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> Lady K How do you get the pics to do this? I like it!



I know, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...


 


TCatt86 said:


> [URL="http://hotimg22.fotki.com/p/a/208_114/192_65/me-vi.jpg"] [IMG]http://hotimg22.fotki.com/a/208_114/192_65/me-vi.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> This is pretty much how I wear my hair everyday. That day my front was straighter than normal, normally it waves a little


how dare the two of you come in here with your hair looking like that!!! -hair turns green with jealousy-


----------



## E. Princess (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Aug 6, 2008)

delitefulmane said:


> Lady K How do you get the pics to do this? I like it!
> 
> 
> Go to gifworks.com upload your photos, click create, then save to your computer
> ...


----------



## Mom23 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...


 
LOVE IT!!


----------



## Mom23 (Aug 6, 2008)

E. Princess said:


> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/71_163/203_95/piuji004-vi.jpg


 
This looks great!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 6, 2008)

E. Princess said:


>



Oh my, how lovely!

Some of ya'll need to spread some of this talent around!


----------



## TCatt86 (Aug 6, 2008)

E. Princess said:


>



I like this alot!!! I don't have the patience to do neat parts yet, but this is inspiring me to give it another go.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Aug 6, 2008)

That is a cool updo, EPrincess!    Nice to see everyone showing the versality of natural hair.     

 I'm sporting 2 week old twists.   But I cowashed this morning with added salt per JustKiya and my hair feels lovely.


----------



## BklynHeart (Aug 6, 2008)

E. Princess said:


>


 
HOTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Kurly K (Aug 6, 2008)

wash n go naked!!!

gorgeous pin up!!!


----------



## MikaPeppers (Aug 6, 2008)

Welp, this morning when I was picking out my fro and i saw some broken ends fall into the sink.

So I put my puff in a ponytail, smothered my ends with moisturizer and stuffed it into a phony-pony.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't show a picture of what my hair looks like today  ... it's in a smashed up, matted up afro puff that's all dry and dirty! I plan on washing it today after 3 weeks of no washing!


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2008)

Ebony Majesty said:


> Just felt like combing out my shrunken fro...


Ebony, that's one of the most BEAUTIFUL fros I've ever seen!!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## E. Princess (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you for the love, ladies! 



TCatt86 said:


> I like this alot!!! I don't have the patience to do neat parts yet, but this is inspiring me to give it another go.


 
I did not part my hair at all. Actually, I can't part for nuthin' . I just tried to grab about the same amount of hair with each braid.


----------



## TCatt86 (Aug 6, 2008)

E. Princess said:


> Thank you for the love, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not part my hair at all. Actually, I can't part for nuthin' . I just tried to grab about the same amount of hair with each braid.



Oh there's hope for me then.  Because I can't part to save my life.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 6, 2008)

I love you ladies for your beautiful natural styles.  I so wish I could handle my natural hair and style it like ya'll do.


----------



## anon123 (Sep 27, 2008)

This is from last week, actually, but worth posting because it's such a rarity for me.  This is what a wash and go looks like on apl 4b hair.  I thought I was too cute.  Some guy on the street told me I looked like a model.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^ Mwedzi that is HOT!  Love love love it, (hate hate hate you for looking so good  )

Still sporting twists myself. Donned a baseball cap today.





 How very exciting eh?


----------



## Nonie (Sep 27, 2008)

E Princess, that do is so beautiful I can't stop admiring it!

Ebony Majesty, :notworthy

Keiva, your curls are too cute!!!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Sep 27, 2008)

In a  ponytail covered by a bun cage. This will be my daily winter style.

http://public.fotki.com/MissKreyol/month7ihaveaponytailnow/img0445.html

I don't understand why the back of my nape looks so thin. I hate how the sides grow all the way down like that...erplexed


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 27, 2008)

this is a freakin great thread!


----------



## ImFree27 (Sep 27, 2008)

wash and deep condition today, will twist and wear a curly fro tomm. will post pics tomm.


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Sep 29, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> This is from last week, actually, but worth posting because it's such a rarity for me. This is what a wash and go looks like on apl 4b hair. I thought I was too cute. Some guy on the street told me I looked like a model.


 
Too cute!! Where did you get your necklace?


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 29, 2008)

^^UrbanHeiress, I love your fro and your twists in your signature pics!

Back on topic: Sunday I wore a blowdried fro, but right now my hair is in Ms. Ceely plaits. 

Here's a pic of my fro:





Sorry, no pics of my Ceely plaits!


----------



## AngelDoll (Sep 29, 2008)

In a low bun secured with my multi colored (green, red, pink and yellow) Dymondwood hair fork by monkthemonk. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 29, 2008)

Mwedzi, omg, just beautiful! You do look like a model or an actress!

Nonie, I am lovin the hat and twist combo. I miss wearing my baseball caps sometimes, I will have to dust them off the next time I wear my twists. 

Poohbear looking gorgeous, girl!

Here's mine this morning with my coil out:






and a few minutes ago, threw on a scarf:


----------



## AngelDoll (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful natural hair ladies!!!!!*


----------



## 200AndOne (Oct 1, 2008)

flat twists & a phony pony


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 1, 2008)

bumping.....bumping.....


----------



## honeisos (Oct 1, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I'm still wearing the style from the concert that I posted elsewhere, but I'll post it in this thread, too.



very pretty!


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm still in micros till the end of the year.


----------



## QT (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm wearing mine in twists w/ faux highlights


----------



## vanita (Oct 1, 2008)

I just BC'ed on MONDAY!!!! I can't believe I actually did it! So its in a TWA today, and I need to figure out what to do with it now...Any ideas people? I'd like to get these curls to POP...


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 1, 2008)

A little off topIc but I really don't want to start a thread for this question so ... 


What comes after twa, and how do you know you are out of that stage? 


TIA!


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Oct 2, 2008)

vanita said:


> I just BC'ed on MONDAY!!!! I can't believe I actually did it! So its in a TWA today, and I need to figure out what to do with it now...Any ideas people? I'd like to get these curls to POP...


 
Congratulations on your BC!!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 2, 2008)

QT. said:


> I'm wearing mine in twists w/ faux highlights
> 
> View attachment 18599



And they are so cute!!  I love it !!



vanita said:


> I just BC'ed on MONDAY!!!! I can't believe I actually did it! So its in a TWA today, and I need to figure out what to do with it now...Any ideas people? I'd like to get these curls to POP...



Congrats vanita!! I bet if you do a search for curl definition (if it's working) you will get a lot of info, but remember health and moisture is most important and I found curl definition didn't come until I got those first two down. 

I am doing a DC right now, I need to decide how I'm going to do it after I wash it out.


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Oct 2, 2008)

BklynHeart said:


> WOW, that's HOTTTTT!


 ditto that!!!


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Oct 2, 2008)

missconstrue said:


> A little off topIc but I really don't want to start a thread for this question so ...
> 
> 
> What comes after twa, and how do you know you are out of that stage?
> ...


 Good question I was wondering that my self


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm wearing my hair in a high ponytail


----------



## angaliquew (Oct 2, 2008)

Braidout...


----------



## 200AndOne (Oct 10, 2008)

high faux bun


----------



## Netta1 (Oct 10, 2008)

a high puff


----------



## Kurly K (Oct 10, 2008)

STRAIGHT.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 10, 2008)

The same style in my siggy.


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 10, 2008)

Still in micros. I can't wait to take them out. I miss my hair.


----------



## stormy07 (Oct 10, 2008)

a braided bun with the ends tucked under and coated with honey and olive balm and mango butter...trying to keep my hair protected for the next few weeks cuz I will be flat ironing it on halloween to go with my costume...


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

Updone twists, as usual. And as usual, I can't wait to take them down tonight!


----------



## TaraDyan (Nov 7, 2008)

*I just had to bump this thread back up today because I'm wearing a wash-n-go for the first time since I big chopped in September.  I did a co-wash this morning with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, left some of the conditioner in and sealed with coconut oil.*

*I don't know why I waited so long to wear my hair out.  Me likey !*


----------



## NigerianGirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Today I am wearing my hair with angled flat twists in the front and an MWEDZI bun in the back to ward off the winter wind from taking my ends......


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 7, 2008)

It's raining, so mine is up in a clip!


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Dec 20, 2008)

Since it has been a while, I thought that I would bump this up 
How's it going naturals?


----------



## E. Princess (Dec 20, 2008)

A few days ago


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 20, 2008)

brand new two strand twists


----------



## remnant (Dec 20, 2008)

Twist-out on flat ironed hair!


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 20, 2008)

a huge fingercombed fro.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 20, 2008)

My hair will be under a wave cap and hat, it's cold as hell in Toronto.
I'm co washing and deep conditioning later today, I have alma oil in my hair as I type this.
I'm wearing my new wig for the first time tomorrow night though, that should be fun!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Dec 20, 2008)

Trying to lay off gels so I've just been wearing a shrunken fro. Will probably do that until my front fills out better & grows then try twists/twist outs & braids & braid outs. Mine you - I have to learn how to do them.My back is nice & thick & neck length so I may try to find some kind of style where the back is "styled" & the front is a twa or something.  Working on it.  If you guys have any ideas - let me know.


----------



## anon123 (Dec 20, 2008)

E Princess, your styles are hot!  

I'm wearing braids with extensions.


----------



## FASHION STAR (Dec 20, 2008)

AZAfroGurl said:


> Or this week?
> To continue from LadyKaypnyc's thread of a couple of weeks ago  how is everyone wearing their hair? For some of us style-challenged people, it would be nice to see some different styles to get some more ideas.
> Mine is a stretched out fro...it'll be the first time wearing my hair to work this way.


 






wow!!!! Youu have great hair.


----------



## stargazer613 (Dec 20, 2008)

A low, side puff with a headband


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 20, 2008)

Twists with extensions.


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 20, 2008)

My hair is in a puff with a silk scarf in the front...


----------



## BklynHeart (Dec 20, 2008)

I put my hair in flat twists to the back, and the ends are pinned up.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 20, 2008)

Rocking the pinned up braidout. I'm gonna try a different version of it tmr


----------



## natty rebels (Dec 20, 2008)

E. Princess said:


> A few days ago



Just had to say .. that you always have the prettiest twists...  

Bless, 
N.rebels


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Dec 20, 2008)

A big ol' afro.


----------



## E. Princess (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## jazitones (Dec 21, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## E. Princess (Dec 21, 2008)

Beautiful as usual, Jazitones! :luv2:


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree, Jazitones ur hair looks great. Do you do those flat two strand twists yourself? I'm trying to learn how to do it on myself, I think it's a great protective style. Flat twist left my ends crunchy&tangled


----------



## natstar (Dec 21, 2008)

Twist n curl updo in a clip


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey ladies!  

Had twists in for 9 days and plan to rock a twist out for the rest of the week (if it lasts that long )

That one chunk of alopecia hair on the right side refuses to assimilate with the rest, oh well


----------



## Kurly K (Dec 22, 2008)

pretty!!! ^^^^^^

me today


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 22, 2008)

Today's puff after a good long time in twists/twist out, used hairveda whipped gelly over abba nourishing leave in.


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 23, 2008)

twist out with the back penned up. I'll be wearing that only today and then I will roll it up and have a curly fro in the front back penned up. I just cannot have all my hair out at once anymore. Not even a puff. I am so concerned about my ends. I haven't trimmed since March and don't plan to trim until I reach my goal. so back to being up I go. Plus no set backs either. Knock on Wood


----------



## zzirvingj (Dec 23, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Had twists in for 9 days and plan to rock a twist out for the rest of the week (if it lasts that long )
> 
> That one chunk of alopecia hair on the right side refuses to assimilate with the rest, oh well


 

I always "pause" for a bit whenever I see a pic of your hair.  It's soooooooooooooooo PRETTY!


----------



## tetbelle (Dec 23, 2008)

Like in my siggy but usually with a hair band.


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm rocking a twist-out puff....would post pics if my camera wasnt dead!!


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 13, 2009)

It's been a loooong time since I did some box braids. They're about pencil sized and not too small or too tight.  Hopefully I can get to the end of January with these.

Dry, before spritzing with water:





These were done on stretched out damp hair that dried last night and here's how they are today after spritzing them a bit that's why the ends are curling and going every which a-way  :










BTW, I can't plait outwards to save my neck so braiding "in" is the best I can do ;D.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 13, 2009)

Gorgeous Lynnie!! 

I'm weariny my usual TST updo.....


----------



## naturalgurl (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes Lynnie, beautiful! I'm wearing my usual wet donut bun. It's cold as all get out and I still wet this head!


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 13, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Gorgeous Lynnie!!
> 
> I'm weariny my usual TST updo.....





naturalgurl said:


> Yes Lynnie, beautiful! I'm wearing my usual wet donut bun. It's cold as all get out and I still wet this head!



Don't know about you ladies but I sure will be happy when warm weather returns.

Cold weather and damp/wet hair isn't very appealing and the dry indoor heat is necessary but tough on the hair.

I know you both look beautiful whatever the weather!


----------



## Nonie (Jan 13, 2009)

Two-strand twists twisted into an updo.


----------



## SimpleBrooklyn (Jan 13, 2009)

Two strand twists.  Half up, half down.


----------



## anon123 (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty puff kcurly. Nice braids, Lynn.

I'm wearing a braid out on blow dried hair:


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 13, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Pretty puff kcurly. Nice braids, Lynn.
> 
> I'm wearing a braid out on blow dried hair:



Oh my   Mwedzi, that style turned out beautifully!

How often are you blowdrying, what temp and are you drying all the way or almost dry?   What are you using while b/ding?


----------



## Crown (Jan 13, 2009)

Not today, but in December. It's a banded out.


----------



## anon123 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks lyn,  I don't blow dry often at all.  It probably averages once every month or two now.  I blow dry on high and this time I around I blow dried all the way dry, but usually I do it to like 85% dry.  I put a little bit of it in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNMUwq3X2IE


----------



## tetbelle (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi ladies I just discovered a new hairstyle for myself done with hot rollers I actually did it two ways but this is how I wore it today.










This was it yesterday...it was actually done differently and gave another look:


----------



## donewit-it (Jan 14, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Two-strand twists twisted into an updo.


 

Me too.  I took my time and twisted my hair last night.  Dressed them in shea butter and coconut oil only.  (It took me three hours)

I pinned up my hair in an updo this morning.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 14, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Pretty puff kcurly. Nice braids, Lynn.
> 
> I'm wearing a braid out on blow dried hair:



That is really beautiful, I have wanted to try blow drying before twisting. One of these days, maybe. What kind of clip is that mwedzi?



Crown said:


> Not today, but in December. It's a banded out.



Something else I want to try, too cute!



tetbelle said:


> Hi ladies I just discovered a new hairstyle for myself done with hot rollers I actually did it two ways but this is how I wore it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So full and thick and bouncy looking! I love it!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 14, 2009)

Twist out, after wearing twists for about a week.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 14, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Twist out, after wearing twists for about a week.


 
I like your twist-out. Do you have your hair cut into that style or do you just have well-behaved hair? Looks very nice on you.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 14, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Pretty puff kcurly. Nice braids, Lynn.
> 
> I'm wearing a braid out on blow dried hair:



H8ing! 

Your hair is awesomely thick and looks nothing like hair that one could be "sick of it, sick of it". You're truly the style queen.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 15, 2009)

Nonie said:


> I like your twist-out. Do you have your hair cut into that style or do you just have well-behaved hair? Looks very nice on you.



No, the back shrinks up a whole lot more than the front, also the texture is tighter in the back so it gives it the illusion of being cut shorter   I'm glad it looks like I did it on purpose though


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello ladies.
I thought that this thread needed to be bumped up


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 26, 2009)

I flatironed last night and put it up in 6 pincurls to sleep in.  This is after I took them down this morning:






Hope to get about 10 days out of it the back to twists

*Come on ladies you're slacking* (hee, like I have room to talk).  *Let's see what you've been up to!*

p.s. thanks DreadlockedLady0171 for giving us a butt kick


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Feb 26, 2009)

I  your hair.



LynnieB said:


> I flatironed last night and put it up in 6 pincurls to sleep in.  This is after I took them down this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 26, 2009)

DreadlockedLady0171 said:


> I  your hair.



Now see, you done bumped up this post and you know that            ---------------------------->   (yea, girl - you too!!)


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 26, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> I flatironed last night and put it up in 6 pincurls to sleep in. This is after I took them down this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh my goodness.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 26, 2009)

Good Lord LynnieB!!!!!       



LynnieB said:


> I flatironed last night and put it up in 6 pincurls to sleep in. This is after I took them down this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 26, 2009)

LynnieB said:


>


 
*OMG!!!!!!!*

:wow::superbanana:


----------



## TemiLnd (Feb 26, 2009)

*OMG!!!!!!!*

LynnieB - OMG!!! When did all this growth happen. 

 this is all I can do....


----------



## ladytee2 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG  Lynn Look at that hair.  Are you posted in the waist length thread?  Your hair is absolutly gawgaus.........

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=321851



LynnieB said:


> I flatironed last night and put it up in 6 pincurls to sleep in. This is after I took them down this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies for the luv 

BUT

I'm still waiting on some pictures from yall!!!!  This thread needs more pictures!!!!!


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 26, 2009)

ladytee2 said:


> OMG  Lynn Look at that hair.  Are you posted in the waist length thread?  Your hair is absolutly gawgaus.........



Thanks girl!  I'm a believer that all things are possible!!

Naw cause it's my nape alone that's making it WL.  The crown to the nape needs to catch up before I make any claims.  If no set backs than I hope to be able to claim in this summer.  That should give it enough time.

Please post some photos ladies, pretty please?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

LynnieB I just fell out of my chair onto the floor! Ok not really, but I think I might if I look at it again  Just breathtaking! 

I flat ironed today but I'm ashamed to post mine next to your beautiful mane !


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 26, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> LynnieB I just fell out of my chair onto the floor! Ok not really, but I think I might if I look at it again  Just breathtaking!
> 
> I flat ironed today but I'm ashamed to post mine next to your beautiful mane !



Awww thanks KC.

But to that 2nd paragraph.....

Noooooooo - you can't say that and NOT post.  Everybody's hair is beautiful and unique, *your* hair is beautiful and I love looking and so does everyone else!!!

If you ladies don't post some pics, how's this thread gonna keep going?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

Um, here's my fingercoils from last week. Will that do until I finish my hair for today?


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 26, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Um, here's my fingercoils from last week. Will that do until I finish my hair for today?



Yes it certainly will!!!  You're so pretty and your coils are gorgeous KC!


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 26, 2009)

Swanging and shining *Off to find the how to post pics thread*


----------



## rsmith (Feb 26, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Um, here's my fingercoils from last week. Will that do until I finish my hair for today?


 
I like your coils, so nice and thick. I do want to see your flat iron pics. I know they will inspire me.


----------



## E. Princess (Feb 26, 2009)

My hair over the past few weeks


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay you have to excuse me because I don't know how to size yet. And my camera cheap so the quality is horrible


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

Made a separate thread, but here are my flat iron pics.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

E. Princess, you have got some skills, those updos are HOT!

Nappystorm, gorgeous, girl!


----------



## Kurly K (Feb 26, 2009)

pushed back with headband


----------



## Kurly K (Feb 26, 2009)

KCcurly ur styles r hott!!!


----------



## Bellanica (Feb 26, 2009)

This has been my style for the last two days. My hair is not quite long enough  in the front to rock a really sleek ponytail so I thought I would try something new. My kids haven't looked at me like I'm crazy for wearing it like this like they usually do when I do something ridiculous. So I am assuming it looks okay for just being around the house and running errands.


----------



## Bigghair (Feb 26, 2009)

Bellanica that is so cute!


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 26, 2009)

Bellanica said:


>


 
Adorable style!


----------



## Bellanica (Feb 26, 2009)

Bigghair said:


> Bellanica that is so cute!





TaraDyan said:


> Adorable style!




Thanks Guys!! At least now I know I am not walking around here looking crazy.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Feb 26, 2009)

Curly ponytail


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> pushed back with headband



So soft and smooth! 



Bellanica said:


> This has been my style for the last two days. My hair is not quite long enough  in the front to rock a really sleek ponytail so I thought I would try something new. My kids haven't looked at me like I'm crazy for wearing it like this like they usually do when I do something ridiculous. So I am assuming it looks okay for just being around the house and running errands.



That is adorable! 


Wildchild453 said:


> Curly ponytail



Very pretty! is that a ribbon you have as a headband? I love it!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 27, 2009)

bump, bugging ya'll for more pictures


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 27, 2009)

Cornrows that come down to a braided bun.


----------



## Bellanica (Feb 27, 2009)

Wildchild453 said:


> Curly ponytail



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bellanica (Feb 27, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> bump, bugging ya'll for more pictures



Your hair is so cute. 
Question: Is that three different clips? Or one big one?


----------



## Wildchild453 (Feb 27, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Very pretty! is that a ribbon you have as a headband? I love it!




Yup, I have quite a few that a rotate but the gray is my favorite


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know...I really don't have a pic to contribute 
Still locing my hair though 
Hopefully soon 



LynnieB said:


> Now see, you done bumped up this post and you know that            ---------------------------->   (yea, girl - you too!!)


----------



## Misshairdiva (Feb 27, 2009)

In a rollerset that fell out about five days ago..
And it has been hiding under a hat since its raining outside!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 27, 2009)

Still have rollerset hair. Its now day 5 (same as you Misshairdiva!) and its still going strong. I'M DYING TO WET MY HAIR AND CO-WASH. I just love wetting my hair, but its too cold outside. I am enjoying my rollersets for now because the minute its above 75 here in Mass my hair will laugh when I try to straighten it.  I'll go from straight to Chaka Khan in 2.5 seconds.


----------



## Crown (Feb 27, 2009)

Mini braids with my own hair.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 27, 2009)

I am wearing two strand twist.  I am in the 6 month twist challenge


----------



## RMichelleM (Feb 27, 2009)

i'm wearing a rinsed twist out (one of my favorite styles...that i don't do very often)

*i do medium sized twists, leave them in for 1 or 2 days and when i take them down i either spray with water or dip my hair under the shower head quickly. it avoid frizz, i either smooth on a tiny bit of kccc or a moisturizer (depending on how i feel)


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 28, 2009)

Bellanica said:


> Your hair is so cute.
> Question: Is that three different clips? Or one big one?



IT's called a hairzing, it's 2 combs with beads in between them. Check them out! http://www.hairzing.com/


----------



## DeepBluSea (Feb 28, 2009)

Bumping for more pics/inspiration.  My hair is a HAM right now.


----------



## eunique (Feb 28, 2009)

right now there's a smushed fro' under my satin bonnet because its lopsided from my friends birthday party. i'm still trying to figure out what i'm tryna wear between two straight back braids or a fro hawk with a braid-out middle for a different texture.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 4, 2009)

Bumping!

My hair is still straight, I've got it up in a sloppy bun. I've been taking care of my son for the past 2-3 days with a stomach bug, so no time to really care about how I look  I can't wait to wash my hair though, tired of the straight look already.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 30, 2009)

BUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Apr 30, 2009)

a weave that im ready to take out...


----------



## remnant (Apr 30, 2009)

braided Under a wig  until end of may  I will still PT til the end of my personal challenge (see siggy)


----------



## Wildchild453 (Apr 30, 2009)

Lazy twists


----------



## Ediese (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm wearing a bun. I'm about to get another kinky curly weave in a couple weeks. I can't wait! I'm tired of all this shrinkage.


----------



## half.cadence (Apr 30, 2009)

Im doing mini twists.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 30, 2009)

Lots and lots of twisties


----------



## adf23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Rollerset


----------



## E. Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

Fabulous twists, LynnieB!

Pics in my siggy of how I'm wearing my hair.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Apr 30, 2009)

bluediamond0829 said:


> a weave that im ready to take out...


ditto b.u.t it's only been about a month


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 30, 2009)

This was just me fooling around because I was bored

I think I am onto something. I might be able to create an actual style out of this.


----------



## Mom23 (Apr 30, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> Lots and lots of twisties


 
Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 30, 2009)

LynnieB, beautiful!

Mandy, you always pull something out of your sleeve! That is neat, I will have to steal that!!


----------



## LynnieB (May 15, 2009)

Where ya at ladies?

Double pony puffs done on dry hair with warm/med. blow dryer (hand stretching a twist out).


----------



## anon123 (May 22, 2009)

Look at those puffs!

Mandy, I think it's cute!

Look what I did!  Finally I managed to put my hair up with 2 hair sticks.  It was a trying experience, but I think I've got the hang of it now.


----------



## infojunkie (May 22, 2009)

Blow dried on med heat, flat ironed (one pass only with Silk Elements heat protectant and (GVP) Paul Mitchell's Super Skinny) and up off of my neck in an E Z Comb with a little swoop over my left eye. 





Yeah, I think I'm kinda cute.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 22, 2009)

I'm wearing a bun.


----------



## Jetblackhair (May 22, 2009)

I'm wearing a twist-out ponytail.


----------



## mscocoface (May 22, 2009)

flatwists in the front and a curly wig being used as a 3/4 for the back. I go back and forth with the hair in the back in big twists or using the wig.

This should last me for about 2-3 weeks hopefully.


----------



## Ediese (May 22, 2009)

I'm wearing my trusty ole bun.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 28, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Look at those puffs!
> 
> Mandy, I think it's cute!
> 
> Look what I did!  Finally I managed to put my hair up with 2 hair sticks.  It was a trying experience, but I think I've got the hang of it now.



Cute!! Is your hair banded?

Here's mine today:


----------



## monie20032007 (May 28, 2009)

*Braided in the front and twist out in the back*














*
**Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*
*Send To Phone*


----------



## stormy07 (May 28, 2009)

The usual qhemet loaded bun...but once my curlz products come....it'll be on 'n poppin with the wash n' go's


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya (May 28, 2009)

in a kinky/curly fro ! had to switch it up for the summer, it was getting to hot to press my hair !


----------



## anon123 (May 28, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Cute!! Is your hair banded?
> 
> Here's mine today:



That's a really lovely scarf.

No, my hair was not banded for this style.  It was, however, very lightly blow dried.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 28, 2009)

I'm rocking the May fro in my siggy.


----------



## LynnieB (May 29, 2009)

Rocked the shrunken puff today


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 17, 2009)

Bumping because I miss this thread!

Twists done on dry hair!


----------



## Lyoness (Oct 17, 2009)

very pretty kccurly!!!

My hair is the same as always in my trusty lil puff - like my siggy


----------



## Truth (Oct 17, 2009)

it's in a puff today... i'll be washing today and prepping my hair for this my braids on tuesday woohooo!!!


----------



## 200AndOne (Oct 17, 2009)

2 day old twist-out


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow KCcurly your twists are FAB.  Wonderful job.  Did you hair dry or blow dry before you twisted and what did you use to twist with????


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Oct 17, 2009)

I did a press and flat Iron on moderate heat last night, by the end of the night it had started to revert so I put it in like 8-9 bantu knots and now I have a really pretty wavy loose curl  look that I'm loving, I love the fact that I got heat free loose curls I love my new length


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 17, 2009)

Neek-a-Nator said:


> Wow KCcurly your twists are FAB.  Wonderful job.  Did you hair dry or blow dry before you twisted and what did you use to twist with????



Thanks! I banded my hair, moisturizing with afroveda shea amla and sealed with coconut oil, let it airdry and then twisted it with afroveda hemp butter.  There's a more detailed post with pic on my blog


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Oct 17, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Thanks! I banded my hair, moisturizing with afroveda shea amla and sealed with coconut oil, let it airdry and then twisted it with afroveda hemp butter. There's a more detailed post with pic on my blog


 Thanks!!!!!  going to check out your blog.  Keep up the good work, now I have another hair inspiration


----------



## lbellin (Oct 17, 2009)

I am wearing a flat twistout with a side part.


----------



## Hysi (Oct 17, 2009)

flat ironed


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 17, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 17, 2009)

DreadlockedLady0171 said:


> Or this week?
> To continue from LadyKaypnyc's thread of a couple of weeks ago  how is everyone wearing their hair? For some of us style-challenged people, it would be nice to see some different styles to get some more ideas.
> Mine is a stretched out fro...it'll be the first time wearing my hair to work this way.


 
 Beautiful hair..WoW


----------



## Second2None (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 9, 2009)

Flat ironed










Messy bun


----------



## NikStarrr (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm wearing a bun that I found on youtube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfjwGutIOzQ)that I tried on my natural hair while wet.  It's dry now, and this is the result...


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## chebaby (Nov 9, 2009)

today my hair is in individual tiny twists that i did last night using afroveda cocolatte moisture mask. my hair is so so so so soft. all im gonna do is oil my hair today using bb oil it up. im going to take these twists down on sunday as the cocolatte doesnt have hold soo they wont stay any longer than that.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 9, 2009)

NikStar said:


> I'm wearing a bun that I found on youtube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfjwGutIOzQ)that I tried on my natural hair while wet.  It's dry now, and this is the result...



Cute bun.  I tried it but my hair was too big and didn't look right.  I'm wearing a bun today, too.


----------



## NikStarrr (Nov 9, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> Cute bun.  I tried it but my hair was too big and didn't look right.  I'm wearing a bun today, too.



Thx! I can't remember how many twists she used in her bun in the video--but I only used 3 or 4.  Maybe that makes a difference.  Beautiful bun, by the way.


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Nov 9, 2009)

curly for. it's quick easy and my favorite style


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm wearing a braid out. I rarely wear my hair out (only pulled back in a puff) so I got a lot of compliments.....folks asking if I had a "new boo" lol.  I think I'm going to do this more often.


----------



## Titansgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm wearing an afro puff.  I'm really loving it...


----------



## dymondgurl (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm rocking the 2 strand twists today.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 9, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> back to the puff.



What are you tying your hair back with that gives you such a wide full puff?


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 9, 2009)

I tried a dry braid out today... didn't last the hour out in the humidity.


----------



## Second2None (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 28, 2010)

Second2None said:


>



WOW! Just gorgeous. That fro is hawt!!  Love the outfit too!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 28, 2010)

@ Second2None, super fly! i love that shirt and the hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Second2None (Jan 28, 2010)

KCcurly said:


> WOW! Just gorgeous. That fro is hawt!!  Love the outfit too!





Rocky91 said:


> @ Second2None, super fly! i love that shirt and the hair is gorgeous!



Thanks ladies  lol it was rubbing against the ceiling of my car, and I made the shirt


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 28, 2010)

Love your hair. My hair can't stand up like that anymore when it's all combed/fluffed out. I miss my fro'


----------



## Second2None (Jan 28, 2010)

Kusare said:


> Love your hair. My hair can't stand up like that anymore when it's all combed/fluffed out. I miss my fro'




the front just falls down around my face i don't care, just try to fix it so there's no obvious part


----------



## Aviah (Jan 28, 2010)

Bantu knots!


----------



## brownbean96 (Jan 28, 2010)

Love this thread - let's keep it going.  I'll take pics when I get home.  I'm in a curly puff.  I at the end of a style I had in for two weeks tomorrow - flexi rod set.  It started getting ratty so I pulled it into my...style saver.....curly puff!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 28, 2010)

My bun on flat ironed hair. It's huge, I was just kicking around the house and to DS's tumbling class, so it was something fast.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 28, 2010)

^^super cute!!


----------



## LynnieB (Jan 29, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> What are you tying your hair back with that gives you such a wide full puff?



I think I used a regular old ponytail elastic then just shaped the hair so it made a nice round shape.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 29, 2010)

this is my style for today, first time doing this style, with cold wave rods


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 29, 2010)

I had twists in for 3 weeks and I'm just taking them out  so this is my twist out for this week


----------



## kittykhat (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm rocking my twa.


----------

